# Horse trailer make over.



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

That trailer looks to be pretty nice especially for it's age.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

3 cheers for your hard work!! We had to replace the floor in our original trailer. The seller had it outside for several years and it was never sealed. Thus, at 3 yo it was rotting out!!
Your trailer is gonna look like a gem when you're done. It ISN't overkill to treat the metal and then use Rustoleum. 
If you have cable or Satellite, you NEED to watch "American Restoration" on the history channel.
American Restoration — History.com TV Episodes, Schedule, & Video
Some of the machines and toys they have restored are BEYOND GONE when somebody brings them in! 
Have you tried to buy Rustoleum lately? The only place I can buy it without some clerk lecturing me about how VOC's is at a regional farm supply store, "Rural King." FIND YOUR STORE!! I think white would look nice, but they sell the same colors in a small spray paint size, and I highly recommend you buy one and look at your color before you buy the gallons. I bought 5 gallons to cover the outside only of my 4-horse slant trailer, and I needed slightly more than 4 to cover. If you buy 3, you'll have PLENTY, and probably will be able to cover inside and out. Go with a standard Rustoleum color, so you'll be able to buy more in the future.
My trailer went from rusty Midnight Blue to bright Royal Blue.
I thoroughly enjoy my paint job every day!!


----------



## Pyrrhic (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks like a great winter project! Looking forward to seeing update pictures when you're all finished.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks ya'll! I do think it will be very nice once it's all done  I am just chomping at the bit to get it done! My poor husband is giving all his spare time to it. Today was a bust cuz of nasty rain but we got all our paint and flooring so we are ready to go and the weather is supposed to be awesome the rest of this week.

Corporal - I have been meaning to watch that show! I set my DVR  I did want to paint the trailer white but my truck is gray so we just picked smoke grey rustoleum paint for the outside. I want to paint the inside white and we are trying to figure out if we are going to do tongue and groove boards on the walls...my husband doesn't like the look of plywood  

I'll post again once some progress is made!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow, that's a pretty good looking trailer considering its age. Can't wait to see photos of the progress.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

So, we have stripped her gutz out 

Since my first post her entire undercarriage has been sanded rust cured, primed and painted with rustoleam. New floors are in and being finished tonight, inside has been painted and the roof got a fresh coat of white. 

Since this the pinstripe decal has been stripped and she's been sanded and primed on the outside. 


393765_2806397160298_1269722567_3091126_1964451226_n by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr


393532_2826087892554_1269722567_3099831_925227041_n by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr

I know we could of just done plywood but I like this better. The bottom boards are coated to keep out moisture and will have rubber over them. The top boards are going to be stained and lacquered. 


402944_2832416570767_1269722567_3103049_803333842_n by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr

So I will post my last set of pics once she's all painted and has the wood done. Waiting on pads and hubby is making a custom tack box for the front area but that may take a while because of the holidays


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks great, can't wait until we see the finished article, would it be very rude of me to ask how much you paid for the trailer, and how much you have spent on renovating it?

I would love to do something similar


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

It's not rude but I know many will think I over spent lol. I bought the trailer for $2,000 and we will have spent about $300 for paint, wood and supplies. I already have mats to go on the floor and was spared that expense.

Between my husband and our friend we had all of the tools we needed. I have seen similar trailers further from me for anywhere from $1500-$2000 in roughly the same or even slightly better condition.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

My husband is an airbrush artist so he already has several shelves of air guns which is why we are also painting it ourselves. I know some people roll on the paint as well.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Sounds like a bargain to me, and the peace of mind of having a good floor, knowing exactly what is under that floor, and that your wiring is all up to date is priceless.:wink:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When the new floor goes in be sure to leave small spaces between each, about the width of a saw blade. This allows the wood to dry. Be sure to store the trailer with the mats lifted. Also if parked outside lay some old sheets of plywood or chipboard on the ground. All of the recommendations allow the breezes to blow under the trailer rather than all that ground moisture and grass. These were my mechanics recommendations to help the frame last longer. Nice work.When can I bring mine?


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Nice job! I want one!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Golden Horse - So true, knowing the floor and wiring are all in good condition is absolutely worth the extra money  My four legged babies ride in there!

Good advice for storage Saddlebag. It will most often be stored in our driveway the majority of the time and I am looking into purchasing a full trailer cover 

Sharpie - Get one, it's BIG inside....the inside roomyness and the ramp were big selling points for me. It sure isn't fancy but it will absolutely meet my needs and fit my big boy.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

SO AWESOME!!! **Corporals bows to acknowledge trailer restoration mastery!!!**


Saddlebag said:


> Be sure to store the trailer with the mats lifted. When can I bring mine?


Great advice. I pull my mats and line the aisle of my barn with them with them. I know that they are clean, ready to go and not holding moisture to rot my floors. 


Saddlebag said:


> *When can I bring mine (for you to refinish)?*


*PLEEEEZZZ?????*


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Great work!!!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, that's fascinating! Subbing so I can see the finished product.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, we're just about done. Still need to put in the breast bar padding and pads along the walls, some silver exterior trim, clean up over spray from gravel guards and weather strip the doors. But I figure it wont look much different after that, so it's pretty much done! I'm trailering in it tomorrow to move my horse out to the Plantation for a few days 


384596_2890299617807_1269722567_3132618_1222143478_n by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr


383046_2890303457903_1269722567_3132621_152319072_n by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr

I love the dark wood. 

404528_2890316018217_1269722567_3132630_1238559809_n by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr

He's caulking the seams then doing one final touch up paint job.

392728_2890320378326_1269722567_3132639_1374591784_n by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr

This is pretty much what the tack box will look like, only a bit taller and stained to match the walls.
o_tacjk-box by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

You guys did a good job! I'm so jelly haha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

It looks great! I think your hubby should do some trailer flipping on the side, well done!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This shot just looks stunning










What a fantastic job, you should be very very proud of yourselves:thumbsup:


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

You guys are handy!! Looking good 

You may want to consider adding / replacing the reflective tape. It may not be pretty, but it does make a world of difference for being seen, even on small trailers. Many states even require it for trailers of a certain length. I got a pretty good deal from this website Reflective Tape IS ReflectivelyYOURS.com - Conspicuity Safety Tape - Reflective Tape, reflective decals pinstripes

If you haven't already purchased pads, I found a good deal here: Trailer Pads
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I love it!! You guys are so awesome for getting this huge project done and checked off! 

It looks wonderful =)


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you! I am very happy we could do it ourselves 

CCH - I LOVE that trailer website, it's the same one I have been looking at for just about everything. I am getting the pads and the wheel well guard strips from them...the sharp edges make me nervous tying a horse up near it. 

We are going to put on reflective tape as well. SC doesn't require a license plate on horse trailers so I am getting one of those "Horses onboard, no tailgating" plates from the tack store next time I go


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

I admire your work. I have a trailer that needs to be redone but no way would it turn out the way yours has. I would be scared to put my horses in the trailer if my husband re-did ours. 

2 Thumbs up to you both. I second that your husband can have a side job redoing trailers.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Just wanted to applaud you for fixing up a STEEL horse trailer. Everybody and his brother, cousin and dog suggest buying aluminum, but I've owned 2 steel now. I know that *if* the tiny sedan or sports car made of tinfoil totals itself on the back of my trailer, I'll probably still have horses left.


----------



## tomriad (Dec 26, 2011)

looks good,conrats


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Excellent job, kudos to your hubby. Let us know how your horses like it.


----------



## Lauradod (Nov 28, 2011)

*Congrats and questions!*

CecillaB,

Your story and pictures have given a very discouraged trailer owner hope! 
You two have done a great job with your trailer and it looks beautiful.

We bought an older trailer that looks a lot like yours - sound structure, but needs a good paint job. 
...and sanding. 
...and new wood on the sides.

I am a fairly good D-I-Y-er in the house, but the trailer has me overwhelmed. 

How did you sand it? Hand, machine - what type of machine? 
Was it only the undercarriage, or did you need to do any work inside or on the top? (Ours needs work on the roof and touch ups all around.).

We used a big sheet of plywood on the sides - yours looks so much better! Used Rustoleum primer behind. What type of paint did you use over your primer? 

Any other hints, suggestions or words of wisdom? 

I would love to see pictures of the tack storage - or at least read a description of the plan. 

Thanks again for the inspiration. (now if it could just quit raining)


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Lauradod!

We used Shop DEWALT 4-1/2" 10-Amp Paddle Corded Grinder at Lowes.com

with wire brush attachments and went over ALL rusty areas underneath and everywhere else, get gets rid of the rust flakes. BE SURE TO WEAR GLOVES, some of the bristles will come out and if you don't have gloves on they stick in your skin OUCH!

Then we went over it and pretty much just hand sanded, used a mouse sander, or whatever other type of sander type thing that would get in the nooks and crannies. What we didn't get to bare metal we treated with rust cure. We primed the whole thing with rustoleum primer, then on the inside walls did a layer in rustoleum black or white, and a layer of rustoleum black on the undercarriage and wheel wells. We also sprayed truck bed liner inside the wheel wells for added protection and it's supposed to reduce noise (we shall se about that lol). 

The only serious rust we dealt with was on one of the walls toward the bottom it had rusted threw(not the support frame, just the thin sheet metal). So my husband cut out the rusted area and our friend welded in a patch. You can't see it cuz it's hidden in the wheel well, lucked out on that!

No work on top, the roof is actually fiberglass. Everything else was cosmetic fixes.

All paint products we used were rustoleum, the exterior is their smoke grey (and it is a semigloss). We air brushed it on. 

There are already tack hooks but my husband is putting in a box/bench, it will be the width of the trailer (so 6') and will be just about 6" past the door, so I think thats almost 2 ft deep and probably about 3 1/2 ft tall. I am going to put collapsible saddle racks inside of it, so if they fall down in transit they will not fall under the horses feet. I can post pics once it's done 

My only tip would be have a clear goal in mind and really know your tools. I would not of known how to do this by myself. My husband and our friend are both brilliant guys. Brian (our friend) can build just about anything has restored trailers and vehicles and Matt (my husband) has electrical and engineering back round before he joined the Marine Corps. He's an air brush artist as well and we just borrowed a huge air compressor for the big paint job and he has a BUNCH of air guns. PLUS...he's a perfectionist and has an addiction for buying tools so we had everything but a couple spare grinders on hand 

I hope this gives you hope. Tackle one job at a time, and when your happy with it move to the next. YOU CAN DO IT!!


----------



## Ozzys mum (Aug 7, 2008)

I fixed up a two horse trailer, that already had the roof raised, when I owned my full clydesdale (18 hh and 1800 lbs) so I took the divider out of the trailer to fit him in it.

Now that I no longer own him, and have a still growing tb/clyde, i need to re-attach a divider, as the width of the trailer is too wide for a single horse not to try to turn around. What are you using for a divider? Do you have an image of that?


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Have you looked at the first pic of this thread? The old pic of the trailer shows the divider. It just lifts in and out. I am using that for now but am just going to get a new piece of wood, attach the hangy thingys to it and put pads on it...it's primitive but it works.


----------



## Lauradod (Nov 28, 2011)

I was reviewing your post again in prep for a weekend of trailer repair. :lol:

I love the wooden slats, but too late - hubby already put plywood up. How did you put rubber on the bottom? Is it in sheets, or something you sprayed? 

Again, great job with the trailer and thanks for sharing.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

The matts on the floor? We got them from tractor supply. The matts on the wall, yes also got from tractor supply. It was in a 4'x8' roll and we cut it down the middle and put a half on each side with washers so it didn't tear to easily. It's a pretty decent matt but the floor mats are HUGE and HEAVY and THICK lol.


----------



## Lauradod (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh yes, I know well how heavy those floor mats are - we have them in the trailer, and and we spent part of Saturday installing them in the barn of a woman who keeps rescue horses! 

I am happy to report that the beautiful weekend weather was the impetus for us to continue with our remodel - top is painted! Will post pictures when we are finished. April?


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh goodness...installing a whole barn with matts would be a work out! But how nice of you to do such a service for those rescues 

Keep us posted!!


----------

